# Molting and Flaky Beak/Cere



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

My Hetty is going through a really good molt right now. She eats well, drinks well, poos fine, has calcium readily available to her via cuttlebone as well as foods. Her beak and cere just seem to be really flaky. Not crusty.. just flaky. Her feet are fine and normal so are her eyes. Not one of my other birds is having issues with drying out here, so I'm wondering if this coincides with a heavy molt?? Anyone have any clue?


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Its normal for their beaks to flake while molting. Mine get flaky beaks when their molting as well. Im not sure about the flaky cere though as mine dont get that.


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

I was reading how Budgies ceres will flake when they come out of breeding condition. I wonder if this is something to do with her not breeding anymore along with the molt.


----------



## MissCV (Sep 18, 2010)

Mmm wish i could help, but I have no idea. 

Maybe if you can get a pic and upload it, one of the more experienced forum members can help? Also has it been happening for a long period now or just a day or so?

Goodluck, hopefully someone will know the answers for you!


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

drier air could be making the cere flakey, try giving more baths


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

We do have electric heat. And where I have moved them is a bit closer to the heater. But I would think more than one would be affected. But then again, I know everyone's different. Last winter they didn't seem to be bothered by it, but she did have a busy year since then. It is cold here. So I've chilled down a bit with spritzing. Haven't done it in two weeks. Just didn't want them to catch a chill. I will spritz tomorrow and crank up the heat for a bit and see how things look after. It dropped into the single digits last night but looking to stay double digits tonight and the next few nights.


----------

